# WTF happened to my Stroker 18?



## BaasTurbo (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

Here's the situation.

Today I bought a Stroker 18 svc in pristine condition for next to nothing (~100 bucks), which I realllllllly wanted for my old school install in a 3rd gen Honda Prelude. I tested it *thoroughly* at the point of sale: perfect, no rubbing at all, tight suspension. Drove back home like a happy camper, a 2 hour drive, sub in the boot of an S2000 (tight fit).

Got home, pushed in the cone just once more in pure excitement... RUBBING! And not a little bit, it was coil-unraveled-and-scratching-on-both-sides rubbing.   Whatever I do, it rubs like hell now.

What happened? The sub was transported upright, in a box, so I doubt the magnet shifted.

How can it rub now, if it didn't rub 2 hours and no use earlier. 

I'm freakin' bummed! :mean:


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

That sucks. Maybe it was rubbing when you checked it at pos. Maybe there was more ambient noise there and you didn't hear it or maybe you didnt push far enough. I know when I buy things I always think I checked everything thoroughly but then get home and wonder how the f I missed this or that. To answer your question there is nothing that would have caused that during transport. Unless you had a cinder block on the cone and offroaded all the way home. Best bet would be to have it repaired if you really want to use it in your os setup.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe the magnet was already loose and they aligned it well enough to sell?

It didn't rub anything in the trunk that rubbed it?

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## BaasTurbo (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think it rubbed in the trunk, there was a blanket on top of the cone but it should handle that fine. It was definately not rubbing at all at the point of sale. One thing I did notice was that the spider preload is almost all the way down and the guy was adament that it is a great feature to alter the sound to one's liking. Figures... Is it safe to loosen up again?

I just measured the coil: 4.2 ohm, so it being fried isn't the problem. The magnet having been shifted is my main concern now, after all it is a Stroker...

How hard are they to recone, and does anyone still carry STK18 SVC recone kits?


----------



## BaasTurbo (Aug 27, 2009)

Quick update: played with it on an old receiver, in free-air, and it sounded OK except for the scratching. Gradually the scratching decreased and now it is again rub-free by hand, but scratches while playing music.

Rust or debris in the gap?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sounds like debris in the gap... dont know how you are going to fix it. maybe get an air compressor in there and try and shoot it out? dont know how open the basket is :worried:


----------

